# Work Top Lettering



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Took my brother inlaws work top to Jason (Fisheye48) to get lettered up. Just wanted to posts a couple pics and say how good of a job he did. Printed it all up and had it lettered in afew hours. Great job, Great price, and a good person to do business with. I wouldnt think twice about going back to him for anything. Thanks Jason at Sudden Impact Graphics.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the plug....if anyone has anything they need done get up with me...not job to big or small...either pm me or call me (850) 393-5435


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

Fisheye, do you letter boats?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i sure do...i have done a couple...get with me and ill get you set up!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Fisheye, can you make me up some decals to replace the OEM Proline decalon my boat? I'm not interested in replacing the stripes but would like to replace the name decal. Thanks,

Mark


----------

